# Some Very Pretty Lures



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

just got these off my boat club site. look very pretty, japanese and i know nothing about them but certainly appreciate the japanese effort to make their lures a work of art


----------



## GMansfish (Sep 5, 2009)

second reply first lost in nether. like the top garfish look alike and the bottom poppers translucence.spellchecked again.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

:shock: Don't show Buff ! He has enough of a problem already ;-)


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

they look friggin awsome, lurve the popper, and the garfish look so awsome...

Whats the damage on those lures?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

They'd look awesome hanging just out of reach on a mangrove somewhere!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

i got onto the bloke who originally posted em.

the garfish one is $18.11 US .
the official site is

Plat.co.jp which i presume is in japan haha

he says if you hunt around the internet you'll find em on ebay.

the garfish one is called a 
little jack sayoris 155.


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

Very nice, love those bladed poppers.


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

Love the garfish lure - should be dynamite for big tailor, and at 19 grams they should cast pretty well. Not cheap, but they look very lifelike and I'd certainly like a couple in my tackle box.

There's more info and colour range here.

Cheers!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

The FEED popper at the bottom is very popular over here for the Bass

Nick


----------

